# Nest, Brighton



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm a Brighton local so tend to avoid the Brighton Lanes but as i'm out of work at the moment have been strolling around a bit midweek and stumbled across this place. It is in Kensington Gardens in the North Laines.

I only went in as i saw they were using HasBean as their supplier and thought i would pop in and see what they were like. They have their own blend made for them by HasBean called GP. The girl in there was very knowledgable around the beans and when i asked for my espresso she took the time to measure, weigh and time the shot and asked me to try it first before paying as if it wasn't perfect she would recalibrate and make me another one!

Got to say the coffee was lovely, with some nice earthy tones and a sweet finish. I tend to find that I don't like espressos in a lot of cafes as they are nowhere near as good as i make at home! This can be because 95% of customer drink milk based drinks so the blend/beans they use may not be as suited to drink as an espresso and also i find sometimes that i get a little taint where coffee oils from shots made earlier in the day are affecting the taste.

So thumbs up to Nest for a cracking espresso and really friendly vibe. Well worth checking out next time you are in Brighton!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

i'll check it out. i think my friend might have had a gallery show here thinking about it. Check out Bond street (on bond street). Haven't had a coffee there but it looks great.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah they did have a few shows there. One was a marvel artwork exhibition.

Will be sure to check out bond St as well!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Not too far from me, I'll definitely drop in when I'm next over there.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

big dan said:


> Yeah they did have a few shows there. One was a marvel artwork exhibition.
> 
> Will be sure to check out bond St as well!


That was the one!


----------

